# questions about nursing triplets



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

First time for me to have a set of triplets born, and they were born today. All 3 are nursing from their mom and all seem to have fullness to their tummies. Will the doe be able to nurse all 3? She has a nice full/large udder. I weighed all the babies at birth they are 6lb 2oz, 5lbs 10oz, and 4 lbs 10oz. What besides monitoring their weight, bellies, and liveliness should I be watching for to make sure they are getting enough to eat and grow? 

Secondly, as far as the doe goes, how much feed should she get? She is 100lbs and she isn't a dairy goat. I was thinking about 1lb 3 x a day. Too much or too little? She has free choice hay in the barn. This weekend I am going to get some alfalfa... would you feed this free choice also? I also have been keeping fresh water with some molasses.

Last question, DH wants to know...when you have a buck and doe in the same kidding if the doe will be sexually viable? I guess when he grew up on a dairy with Holsteins, if the cow had a set of twins containing a heifer and bull that sometimes they aren't sexually viable. Does this pertain to goats?

Thanks to everyone for answers!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> Last question, DH wants to know...when you have a buck and doe in the same kidding if the doe will be sexually viable?


 no it doesn't pertain to goats ...don't worry... that's the good thing about goaties... :wink:

The babies seem good size with weights..just as you said keep an eye on them...if any act sick or over hungry ..like they are not getting enough...then intervene..
If she has a full udder and the kids stay with full bellies ....I see no reason.. why she cannot nurse 3 babies...my boers do it all the time...keep watching though ....if they start yelling out alot and there tummy feels empty ...or not very full...then I would pull one...

yes the Alfalfa... I would feed her free choice ...so she can keep up with the demand of 3...

Graining...hopefully someone else with a smaller breed of goat ...can answer that question...I have the big boers and do not want to give a bad estimate on how much...good luck :hug:


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

I would only feed her grain twice a day. She wont need more then that. Hay free choice at least twice a day.

I give 2-3 cups per feeding depending up on the amount of milk being produced.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

thank you stacey....about the grain question... :thumbup:


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

I never free choice because I really can't afford too. Alfalfa is $13.00 a bale here on average. Mine get a small (1 inch)flake of alfalfa hay and 1 lb of grain morning and night. I do the same for my sheep who weigh 250 to 300lb and raise triplets fine. Actually the babies are big and the moms a little fat. Shelly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yah I dont feed free choice like 24/7 as much as they want. But a certain amount per feeding they can eat at their own will = basically free choice.


----------



## Shelly (Oct 5, 2007)

> yah I dont feed free choice like 24/7 as much as they want. But a certain amount per feeding they can eat at their own will = basically free choice.


Ok when I think free choice I see a huge feeder stuff to the top for only one or two animals. Lol 
Yeah mine don't eat all their hay at once either. They come back for a snack or two though the day, but its gone come evening feeding time. Shelly


----------



## StaceyRosado (Oct 5, 2007)

yup mine too. I was made to feel bad on another forum because I didnt feed free choice as you described. But when I go out mid day there is still hay in the feeders many times but by night feeding it is all gone. I figure if they needed more they wouldn't look good. Boy do they waste it if I give them more! I found that less is more, they eat it all and waste less :thumb: 

So I usualy try to word it as "plenty of hay" instead of "free choice hay." dont know why I did that :scratch:


----------



## BetterBuckskins (Feb 1, 2009)

Our doe Dawn was able to feed her quads easily, of course she was a high capicty girl and a very attentive mother. Alot of people end up pulling part of large litters of kids, it's just a decision you have to make depending on how the kids are doing. Have fun! Congrats on the kids... :leap:


----------



## gotgoats (Nov 11, 2007)

Great advice. I agree with what everyone had to say about the hay. I hate to waste it considering how much it costs. Thanks


----------



## sweetgoats (Oct 18, 2007)

I had a doe nurse three babies last year and she was a ff. She took on a orphan baby. As long as she has plenty of good food and water she should be fine.


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

> yes the Alfalfa... I would feed her free choice ...so she can keep up with the demand of 3...


this is my quote....above

I guess I should of specified more clearly on the free choice hay...I do this in the beginning to help the doe get up her strength and to be able to build her milk up....probably for the 1st week anyway....
I do agree that to much is waste.... :wink:


----------

